# Small spot light on the front of the boat



## Alumacraft (Sep 26, 2010)

looking for a small spot light to put on the front of my boat. (a permiante light mounted on the bow)

it will be used to get out to the duck hunting spot, about 10-15 min. of use in the morning.

it doesnt need to be to big and bright and I dont want it to eat up the battery. 

how big of light should I get? 

I have no glue on what to get and how bright it will be?


----------



## Alumacraft (Sep 26, 2010)

do some of you guys have spot lights on the bow of your boat?

lets see your set up...


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 26, 2010)

Better check with your local game warden, in most states it's illegal to run a light like that because the glare blinds the bow navigation light. I wouldn't hard mount it just to avoid being questioned or fined for it. 

That being said a handheld spot light from Wal-mart works great.

Jamie


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 2-55 watt driving lights on the front of my boat for the same purpose.

These were like $20 at Wal mart.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a 2 million candle power watt light I use. Its hand held and plugs into an accessory outlet I added to teh bow and stern of the boat. I can light up the shore from a long ways out. A really long ways out. :mrgreen:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 3, 2010)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> I have 2-55 watt driving lights on the front of my boat for the same purpose.
> 
> These were like $20 at Wal mart.


That's what I have. Makes throwing out the decoys much easier.


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 12, 2010)

I want to mount some lights on the front of mine.....


----------



## yak_n_fish (Oct 29, 2010)

Saw these at HF and was wondering if they would hold up well on the bow of a boat:
https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/accessory-lights/clear-lens-halogen-lights-37349.html







Thoughts?


----------



## jixer (Oct 29, 2010)

I have 2 hella 55w spots. They mount in half circle cups, so I can put them where they need to point. I also carry a 1 million cp spot that has its own battery and recharges on 12v.
On lakes they are to bright, they draw bugs, and I dont like using them, I can find the dock fine with the handheld. I think flood lights would would be better. Running on the river they work great, they light up about the same area as my trucks headlights.
I have only used them in short bursts, 2-3 per trip, about 7-8 min each. It didnt really seem to effect the battery at all, trolling motor and fish finder both worked fine for hours after.


----------

